# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The last peat swamp forest of Petra Jaya

## kuching

Petra Jaya is located in the northern part of Kuching, capital city of Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo. Due to the development, the peat swamp forest there is going to be disappeared soon.

Before it is gone, I took a short walk in a disturbed peat swamp forest. All the big trees were chopped down by illegal loggers. Then a very big piece of forest disappeared near to the road because they will build a new housing estate soon.


The land clearing for the new housing estate.






The trail built by illegal loggers:





The destruction:





A small pond :






A shrimp (_Macrobrachium_ sp.) from the pond.





Juvenile of _Betta ibanorum_  from the pond:

----------


## kuching

A species of palm:



The inflorescences of a palm:




The inflorescence of _Cyrtosperma ferox_:





_Nepenthes gracilis_




_Nepenthes ampullaria_

----------


## kuching

An ant plant, _Myrmecodia tuberosa_.





Terrestrial orchid, _Liparis_ sp.

----------


## kuching

There is more serious problem here in Borneo: "legal" logging activity & oil palm plantation, please read November issue of National Geographic:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/20...neo/white-text

----------

